

HTML5 W3C conference - Site itself is pretty slick - suyash
http://www.w3.org/conf/

======
rwolf
I enjoyed the logo wiggling. Two nits:

* It's only wiggly if your mouse if over that element.

* This groovy dropdown follows you down the page and covers 20% of the text or so at any given time. I appreciate it if it collapsed or moved to the margin.

